
Cancel Billionaires - hliyan
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/cancel-billionaires/599587/
======
planetzero
I disagree with this article. Without Billionaires, we wouldn't have the power
of a computer faster than an entire desktop PC from a decade ago, at a price
that almost anyone can afford, in our phones.

Sure there might be wealth inequality, but everyone's wages are increasing.
Even Amazon is now paying the majority of their factory workers over $15/hour.

If we take away money from billionaires and distribute it through the
government, it will be a disservice to humanity.

The government is just not nearly as efficient at creating jobs, new
technology, or things like life-saving drugs.

